# Is toner a must?



## makemeover (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey everyone! I read somewhere that it's best to cleanse, tone, use any necessary serums/treatments then to moisturize. I have skin that is easily irritated and dried out so I was wondering if toner should be used or could be skipped?


----------



## TipTopTap (Apr 14, 2005)

If you use a toner without alcohol- then it probably would not be too harsh.  I don't use one because I break out easily and don't want to have product overload.  It can be helpful to remove any last traces of MU.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 15, 2005)

toner is NOT necessary - especially if you have dry skin!

i haven't used one in years....


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2005)

I hate cleaning my face w/ cottons and cleansing milk, I have a face wash for dry skin, and I always clean my face under the shower. When I step out of the shower the first thing I do is put moisturefeed cream on my face, so my skin stays smooth and moisturized


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes. When you was your face you wash away your hydrolipidic film which is your skins natural barrier. Toner puts it back immediately. I find when I don't use a toner my skin freaks out. Don't use one with alcohol tho.

Another benefit of toner.. your moisturizer goes on easier and you use less. Good for me who uses expensive moisturizer but hates buying it.


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 24, 2005)

A lot of people say that you don't, but I think that's because a lot of toners sold really don't do anything. However, if you find a good toner (I use and love Phytomer - Rose Visage) then it definitely helps the skin. I'm dry and my toner helps to keep my skin soft, smooth, and calm.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2005)

I find that when I don't use it, my slightly combo skin will be dry, but then later will get very oily. It also helps my moisturiser sink in better, and like Chelsea said, you don't seem to need as much moisturiser either.

But any toner with alcohol, avoid like the plague.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

Toners with alcohol are usually only good for the very acne prone. Sometimes I like to use an astringent toner just on a broken out area.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2005)

Where on earth did you get those cute pics that appear at the bottom of your posts, Chelsea?!

My toner for the moment, I must confess, does NOT seem to be doing anything for my skin. I'm a bit peeved, it was expensive, and it's a brand that hasn't failed me thus far (product is Aesop's parsley seed antioxidant toner). It seems a bit strong for my skin too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

IMO, yes! My skin is better when I use an astringent lotion. (ONLY on the T zone!) I use a cleanser in the shower, and an astringent (or toner) before my moisturizer.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Where on earth did you get those cute pics that appear at the bottom of your posts, Chelsea?!

My toner for the moment, I must confess, does NOT seem to be doing anything for my skin. I'm a bit peeved, it was expensive, and it's a brand that hasn't failed me thus far (product is Aesop's parsley seed antioxidant toner). It seems a bit strong for my skin too._

 
try something alcohol free =] I stole em from some doll website.


----------



## fiejenn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

I am an Esthetician and I don't necessarily believe in toners. I may use one with a ton of calming essential oils in it (no alcohol) if I need to calm someone's skin. Or I use Witch Hazel or Aloe Vera spray, both are super cheap. No reason in spending anything about 5 bucks for a toner. Astringents are better for acne prone skin, but only once a day. Anything more will take out too much oil, and make your skin produce more!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_try something alcohol free =] I stole em from some doll website._

 
It is! Poo! I'd never use any toner with alcohol. The last time I had one, I ended up pouring it on ants in the shower to kill them. Ugh.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

It is for me with my oily skin!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

I love Niveas alcohol free toner, I've been using it for years. I used to use the body shop ones, but they ended up iritating my skin


----------



## makemeover (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think I'll use a toner just at night only to get every trace of makeup/debris off but not in the morning as to prevent overdrying.


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

i don't think that it is absolutely necessary but i like to use one to help refresh my face and remove last traces of makeup and cleanser. i use methode jeanne piaubert tonique vegetal.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 9, 2005)

Toners aren't really a must have essential but I tend to use mine daily if I can. I hate splashing water on my face before bed so I always use my toner to remove make-up and general dirt and grime.

I find it works really well at help keping my skin clear and to stop dirt build up.


----------



## _plastikkmermaid (Aug 9, 2005)

ew, toner is so not neccessary if you have dry skin, like me. 

it hurts


----------



## foreveratorifan (Aug 9, 2005)

honestly, a toner is a must for everyone, but that toner must be for your skin type.  after you wash your face, any products you use and water included, increases the pH of you skin (which is normally 4.5-5 on the scale) to at a minimum of 7 on the scale (water alone raises your pH to 7)....so you need to bring the pH of your skin back down immediately before you moisturize or you can cause your sebaceous (oil) glands to overproduce oil in reaction to the unbalanced pH.  

If your skin is already dry, then you need a moisturizing toner to help even out your moisture balance because washing will strip it and then your moisturizer won't penetrate well at all because your pores have shrunk because of the high pH.  

So that's why, like Chelsea said, your moisturizer will penetrate better....and you won't need much at all.

For acne prone skin, an astringent may be necessary...but that's not necessarily the same thing as a toner...just depends on ingredients honestly.


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 21, 2005)

I do not use toner, I use purity made simple which makes my face feel cleaner than anything I've ever used.  I also use Philosphy's microdermabrasion once a week- and do not use moisturizer - my skin is continually moisturizing itself, lol- I'm very oily -but this seems to stop my break outs except at that time iof the month and now I only get like one or two zits during pms week.


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 22, 2005)

I never knew your skin pH was put off balance by cleansing! Thanks for it guys, I've started using toner for about a week(just a normal one from Kiss My Face)-and I don't know if it's just me, but afterwards, I feel like I could go w/out moisturizer because my skin doesn't feel tight, and it's starting to look a little more "glowy'. ;D


----------

